# My Norwegian Forest Boy "Cubby"



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my Norwegian Forest Cat "Cubby" or "Cub" as he gets called alot. He was bottle-fed since he was a week old. Most people think that a bottlefed critter should be sweet and innocent... lol cubby is a different story, he is nice when he wants to be, otherwise his is evil. Somebody can walk past him and he attacks them, so when we have company over he has to go to the bedroom...


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

hes beautiful.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank You  He's my only kitty right now because he doesnt like other cats


----------

